# مدخل فى صناعة المرطبات (اللوشن) والكريمات



## dulcemohamed (14 فبراير 2014)

اولا علشان نبقى متفقين اى حد بتاع تركيبه ويجرى مش هيلاقى حاجة تنفعه هنا 
المقال ده كتبته علشان اى حد عايز يتعلم المبادىء الاساسيه لصناعة المرطبات او اللوشن والكريمات بالتالى الهدف منها هو التعليم والتعريف بالاساليب العلميه فى الصناعه .
طبعا لدواعى الوقت والانشغال مش هقدر اكتب الموضوع كله بش احاول اخلصه ان شاء الله في وقت بسيط 
هنبتدى القصه من البدايه بما ان الهدف من اللوشن والكريمات هى الاستعمال على البشرة او الجلد بشكل عام يبقى فى الاول ناخد فكره بسيطه عن كيمياء البشرة .
كيمياء البشره :
الجلد يحتوى على 10% ماء . هذا المحتوى المائى للجلد يؤثر على مرونة البشره وقوتها والشكل العام للبشره . لو قل المحتوى المائى للبشره عن 10% تصبح جافه ويجب تعويض الفقد فى المحتوى المائى عن طريق شرب الماء او تعريض البشره للماء بس ده مش كفايه للحصول على بشره صحيه .
الطبقه الخارجيه للجلدتحتوى على عوامل مرطبه طبيعيه عباره عن خليط من مواد ذائبه فى الماء احماض امينيه واحماض عضويةويوريا واملاح غير عضويه . عندما يمتص الجلد الماء يتم اذابة هذه المواد التى تعمل كمرطب طبيعى للجلد .
الرغى الى فات ده كله معناه بوضوح ان فى ماء وفى مواد ذائبه فى الماء يعنى لو قل المحتوى الماء المواد دى مش بتدوب يعنى بتتوقف عن اداء وظيفتها فى ترطيب الجلد يعنى بمعنى اصح بيجف الجلد وبيتغير شكله وحتى لونه الطبيعى فى المقابل لو الماء موجود بس فى خلل فى المواد ذائبه بمعنى غياب بعضها او كلها لازم يتم تعويضها من هنا نقدر نفهم اهمية اللوشن والكريمات للبشره .
في تلت حاجات اساسية لفهم الية ترطيب البشرة :
1- Occulusion ودا وظيفته منع تبخر الماء بمعنى اوضح الحفاظ على المحتوى المائى في الحدود الطبيعيه واللازمة للجلد ودا بيحصل على طريق استخدام زيوت تقدر تكون طبقه رقيقه على الجلد لتقليل معدل تبخر الماء.
2- Humectancy ودى مواد بتحافظ على تواجد الماء في الطبقه الخارجيه للجلد عن طريق انها بتمتص الماء من البيئه المحيطه الرطوبه يعنى وبكده بتضمن تواجد ماء دائما على الطبقه الخارجيه للجلد .
3- Emolliency ودى الهدف منها زيادة نعومة ملمس البشرة والاحساس بمرونة الجلد 
بالتالى اى منتج ناجح لازم يحقق 3 اهداف السابق ذكرها يعنى تقدر تبص على التركيبه وتشوف هل مكوناتها قادرة على تحقيق الاهداف دى ولا فلازم يكون في عقلك دايما 3 دول.
كده كفايه الليله نكمل بعدين


----------



## boggy (14 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يكرمك على البديه الجميله والبسيطه 
دى يابشمهندس


----------



## dulcemohamed (14 فبراير 2014)

*Emolliency (المطريات)*

ماهى Emolliency او عملية التطريه للجلد؟
هى مجموعه من المواد غالبا ما تكون ذات مصدر طبيعى او صناعى يتم اضافتها على المنتجات للمساعده على تلطيف وترطيب البشره لذلك تعتبر Emolliency عمليه حيوية وهامه لبشرتنا.
هذه المواد تساعدنا على التخلص من احساس عدم الراحه نتيجة جفاف البشره بانها تعمل على اعطاء ليونه ومرونه للجلد .
يوجد الالاف من المواد التى يمكن استخدامها ك Emolliency .
اهم هذه المواد الزيوت والبروتينات وهيدروسول خلينا ناخد فكره عن بعض هذه المواد
الزيوت والزبد او بالمعنى العلمى تراى جليسريد نباتيه يتم استخدامهم في اللوشن والكريمات للمساعده في ليونة وترطيب البشره .
طبعا مش اى زيت يمكن استخدامه في مواصفات محدده لكل زيت بيتم تحديدها عن طريق خواصه الفيزيائيه والكيميائيه يعنى مثلا بعض الزيوت عند استعمالها على البشره تعطى احساس tacky دى ممكن تترجمها على انها بتخلى الجلد ملزق وفى زيوت تديلك احساس light احساس بانها خفيفه على البشره وفى نعومه حريريه .
الزيوت الى بتدى احساس tacky بيستخدموها في منتجات مخصصه مثلا لاماكن زى الكوع وباطن الاقدام . الزيوت الى بتدى احساس خفيف وحريرى على البشرى بيتم استعمالها على الاماكن الظاهرة من الجسم .
في صفه مهما جدا مرتبطه بالزيوت اسمها rancidity ان اى زيت مع الوقت بينتن ويعفن كل زيت على حسب تركيبه الكيميائى يعنى اى زيت فيه روابط غير مشبعه بمعنى علمى double bond or bi bond دى بيحصلها تعفن في وقت اسرع من الزيوت المشبعه بس بشكل عام التعفن بيحصل للزيوت وفترة الصلاحيه بتختلف من زيت لاخر لذلك لابد دائما من استخدام مضادات اكسده مع الزيوت للحفاظ عليها من التعفن .
كمان الزيوت بالاضافه لاحتوائها على تراى جليسريد في بيكون معها عناصر مركبات اخرى زى ستيرول فيتامينات مركبات عطريه ومتطايره وعناصر المحتوى ده من المركبات الاخرى بيدى مميزات اضافيه لكل زيت وبيحدد مجال استعماله يعنى لو زيت في نسبه كبيره من مركبات عطريه يمكن استخدامه بشكل اكبر كمطهر للبشره وللجلد .
تانى مثال هو Hydrolized Proteins ودى زى Oat,Wheat,Corn,Silk and Soy Proteins كل المواد دى مكونه من سلاسل طويله من الجلوكوز والاحماض الامينيه ووظيفتها انها بتكون طبقه رقيقه على الجلد وبعد تكوين الطبقه دى بتبدى تتفاعل مع القشره الخارجيه للجلد واختراقها وتزويد الجلد بالاحماض الامينيه والعناصر اللازمة لترطيب الجلد .
ليها وظيفه تانيه مهمه انها بتقلل من تهيج الجلد عند استخدام المنظفات الايونيه كمان عند استخدامها في شامبو الشعر بتخترف نسيج الشعر وتحافظ عليه من التلف او التكسر .
تالت مثال Cationic quaternary دى ملينات رائعه هذه المركبات تحتوى على شحنه موجبه بتلتصق بالشحنات السالبه على الجسم والتخلص منها .
كمعلومه عامه يوجد ما يسمى بالاشعه الكونيه التى تخترق اجسادنا ملايين المرات في كل ثانيه معظم هذه الاشعه عباره عن جسيمات سالبة الشحنه لذا يتم التخلص من تاثيرها باستخدام شحنه موجبه .
طيب الكاتيونك كواترينرى بتكون مكونه من جزئين جزى امين يعنى ذرة نيتروجين بتحمل شحنه موجبه والجزء الاخر عباره عن سلسله طويله من حمض دهنى الحمض الدهنى هو الى بيقدم خاصيه الترطيب للجلد يعنى كده بقى فيه وظفيتين التخلص من الشحنات السالبه وفى نفس الوقت القيام بعمليه ترطيب البشره.
نكمل بعدين


----------



## boggy (14 فبراير 2014)

كلام بسيط وسهل الفهم وجميل جدا


----------



## 83moris (15 فبراير 2014)

بجد تسلم ايدك 
موضوع جيد جدا وها يجاوب علي اسئلة كتير


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 فبراير 2014)

الباشا باشا برضه تسلم الايادى يا هندسه


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 فبراير 2014)

*Occlusion*

ما هو Occlusion ؟
هذه هى الطريقه التى يتم بها منع فقد الماء من الجلد بيسموها Transepidermal water Loss بيسموها اختصارا TEWL وبيعرفوها على انها مقياس كمية الماء التى يتم خروجها او فقدها من داخل الجسم من خلال الطبقه الخارجيه للجلد الى البيئه المحيطه من خلال عمليات التبخير والانتشار .
يبقى الهدف من عمليه Occlusion هو منع تبخر الماء وفقدانه من طبقات الجلد الخارجيه للحفاظ عليه رطب وحماية الجلد من التلف .
بالبلدى نقدر نقول ان عملية Occlusion هى عملية حجز للماء داخل طبقات الجلد ومنعها من الخروج من طبقات الجلد الى البيئة المحيطه .
في مواد كتير تقدر تساعدنا في عملية Occlusion للبشرة المواد دى بنسميها Barrier Ingredients نقدر نترجمها انها المواد الحاجزة لانها بتعمل زى حاجز او فاصل بين طبقات الجلد الخارجية والبيئه المحيطة وبالتالى بتمنع تبخر او فقدان الماء من طبقات الجلد الخارجيه.
اشهر المواد الحاجزة هى Coca,Shea,Mango,and other butters المواد دى بتحمى الجلد من فقدان الماء وحتى كمان من تلف الجلد نتيجة اى مؤثرات خارجية على الجلد .
يجب ملاحظة ان لكل نوع من انواع الزبده خواص مميزة وفريدة لكل نوع ولكن ما يجمعهم هو قدرتهم على البقاء على سطح الجلد والعمل على عدم فقدان الماء من الطبقات الخارجية للجلد .
مثال التانى هو Allantion ودا بيكون موجود في Aloe vera,Comfrey oil كمان في شركات بتبيع Allantion على شكل بودر ابيض تضيفه لمنتجك.
المادة دى بتساعد على احتجاز الماء داخل خلايا الجلد بالاضافه انها بتساعد على عملية تجدد خلايا الجلد وبتساعد في شفاء جروح الجلد بالاضافه انها ملين رائع للجلد يعنى باختصار مادة رائعه.
المثال التالت هو Dimethicone دى مادة حاجزة اخرى عبارة عن زيت سيلكون بتقدم ملمس ناعم وحريرى للمنتج طبعا المادة دى بتدوب في الزيت في بعض الاصناف منها بتدوب في الماء .
الميزة الرائعه في Dimethicone هو انه 3 في 1 بيقدم تلت وظائف مختلفه من خلال مادة واحده لانه بيعمل كملين للجلد Emollient يكون طبقه رقيقه على الجلد film former ومادة حاجزة barrier يعنى كله موجود .
المثال الرابع هى waxes اضافة الشحوم والشموع الى اللوشن بيقدم مواد حاجزة اقوى من اى لوشن لا يحتوى على شموع .
نكمل في وقت اخر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 فبراير 2014)

الله ينور


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 فبراير 2014)

تسلم يا استاذنا العزيز احنا تلامذتك يا ريس


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 فبراير 2014)

*Humectants*

Humectants هى مواد لها القدرة على امتصاص الماء (الرطوبه) من الجو او البيئه المحيطه .
يتم استخدامها بنسب 2% ل 5% في اللوشن لزيادة الاحساس بترطيب البشره .
كمعلومة عامة: في مناقشات جدليه بين المشتغلين بالمجال عن استخدام المرطبات في الاجواء الجافه زى الصحراء مثلا بيكون الهواء جاف لا يحمل اى رطوبة او بخار ماء بالتالى الجدل قائم على ان في هذه الحاله ستعمل هذه المواد على امتصاص الماء من الجلد للبيئه الخارجيه وده طبعا هيعمل على جفاف الجلد واتلافه .
انا قلت المعلومة دى لانها هتساعدك تقدر تتخيل وظيفة المرطبات وارتباطها بالاجواء او البيئه المحيطه.
المثال الاشهر والاهم للمرطبات هو الجليسرين دا منتج رخيص الثمن ومرطب فعال جدا بالاضافه انه ليه مميزات عند استخدامه في المنظفات العادية لانه بيطول من زمن فقاعات الفوم المتكونه عند استعمال المنظفات لذلك بيستعملوه في منتجات bubble bath والشامبو بالاضافه انه بيشكل عام بيزيد لزوجة المنتج بشكل طفيف .
في مشكله عند استعمال الجليسرين بنسب عاليه انه بيسبب احساس tacky بالتلزيق لتلافى حدوث هذا الاحساس على البشره يتم استخدامه بنسبه من 2% ل 3% .
تانى مثال للمرطبات Hydrovance دا مادة مرطبه لها مواصفات رائعه بخلاف قدرتها على الترطيب وامتصاص الماء من البيئه المحيطه فتركيبه الكينيائى يحتوى على اليوريا وزى مقلنا في البدايه ان اليوريا من المواد الذائبه في طبقات الجلد الخارجيه يعنى لو حدث خلل المركب ده بيعمل على تعويض الخلل من خلال اليوريا التى يحتويها .
له ميزة اخرى عن الجليسرين انه non tacky مش بيلزق على الجلد وبيدى احساس light بالاضافه لقدرته على الانتشار السريع.
اهم مشكله بتواجه استعمال Hydrovance هو انه بيعمل تغيير في بى اتش لذلك عند استعماله يجب اختبار البى اتش النهائى للمنتج وتعديله واضافة buffer لمقاومة التغيير في بى اتش المنتج .
المثال التالت propylene glycol ودا مشابه للجليسرين بس الفرق انه non tacky 
المثال الرايع Sodium Lactate : دا بقى قصه كبيرة لو تم استخدامه بنسبة 3% بيكون عامل تقشير للجلد Exofoliating لو تم استخدامه بنسبة 2% بيكون عامل مرطب بالاضافه انه بيقاوم حب الشباب .
طبعا يجب الانتباه ان استخدامه بنسبة اكبر من 3% عند تعرضه للشمس يسبب حساسيه للجلد وتهيج يعنى لو حبييت تستخدمه في منتجك لازم تاخد الوزن بشكل دقيق جدا لان زى م المفروض تلاحظ ان وظيفته معتمده على نسبة تواجده في التركيبه .
المثال الرابع هو Olive oil زيت الزيتون دا مرطب طبيعى طبعا تقدر تستعمله في التركيبه كاحد مكونات الطور الزيتى بالاضافه كونه مرطب للبشره.
في حاجات تانية زى Honey quat دا كواترينرى مصنع من العسل كمان فيه Tamarind seed extract الاخير دا بقى المصريين يعرفوه كويس باسم تمر هندى بس المقصود هنا هو مستخلص بذور التمر هندى .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 فبراير 2014)

ده ايام ما كان التمر هندى نبات وله بذور طبعا ههههههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 فبراير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ده ايام ما كان التمر هندى نبات وله بذور طبعا ههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه هو بقى صينى دلوقتى


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (16 فبراير 2014)

زادك الله من فضله وعلمه يا باشمهندس , طيب ممكن أسألك عن أفضل ماده توضع فى الكريم لمنع التجاعيد وما هى نسبتها فى التركيبه , وجزاكم الله كل الخير .


----------



## mido_lordship (16 فبراير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الباشا باشا برضه تسلم الايادى يا هندسه


طبعا الباشا باشا بس بلاش تسلم الايادي دي عشان فيه ناس بتقفل منها ياباشا :7:


----------



## mido_lordship (16 فبراير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ده ايام ما كان التمر هندى نبات وله بذور طبعا ههههههههههه





dulcemohamed قال:


> ههههههههههههه هو بقى صينى دلوقتى


ماهو لسه موجود ببذوره ياهندسة ده انا يومي مايمشيش غير لما اضرب شوب تمر هندي طبيعي ببذره وخصوصا بذره ده (العرديب يعني بمناسبة وجود بعض الصعايدة معانا :78 الله يجازي اللي ملا السوق التمر الالوان ده اللي كله بلاوي وخلي الناس متعرفش التمر الطبيعي بلدنا بتموت في اي حاجة شمال


----------



## 83moris (16 فبراير 2014)

الل ينور يا دكتور
وكنت عايز اسأل هل الجلسرين اللي بيتباع ب 16ج للكيلو دة صناعي ولا طبيعي
كمان ازاي افرق بين الجلسرين والبولي سوربيتول


----------



## dulcemohamed (18 فبراير 2014)

16 جنيه كيلو الجليسرين ايه الافترا ده عموما معظم الجليسرين اصله طبيعى لانه بيتم تصنيعه من الزيوت لانه ارخص وبيكون ناتج ثانوى في صناعة الزيوت والصابون .
بولى سوربيتول بيتم تصنيعه من الجلوكوز لان السوربيتول منتج وسيط في انتاج الفركتوز من الجلوكوز .
مفيش طريقه نظرية تقدر تفرق بيها لازم تحليل في معمل


----------



## dulcemohamed (18 فبراير 2014)

mido_lordship قال:


> ماهو لسه موجود ببذوره ياهندسة ده انا يومي مايمشيش غير لما اضرب شوب تمر هندي طبيعي ببذره وخصوصا بذره ده (العرديب يعني بمناسبة وجود بعض الصعايدة معانا :78 الله يجازي اللي ملا السوق التمر الالوان ده اللي كله بلاوي وخلي الناس متعرفش التمر الطبيعي بلدنا بتموت في اي حاجة شمال


حمدالله على السلامه ميدو نسيت اقول ان تمر هندى مفيد للعيون :77:


----------



## dulcemohamed (21 فبراير 2014)

*المواد الحافظه ومضادات الاكسدة*

المواد الحافظة هى مواد تستخدم للحفاظ على المنتج خالى من البكتريا والميكروبات او على الاقل منع تكاثرها والحد من تاثيرها في حال وجودها او بمعنى اخر جعل الوسط غير ملائم لنمو البكتريا والميكروبات .
مضادات الاكسدة هى مواد يتم استخدامها للحفاظ على الزيوت من التعفن والتحلل مع ملاحظه ان الزيوت بطبيعه الحال ستتعفن وتتحل يوما ما لذا فالهدف هو فقط اطاله امد الحفاظ على الزيوت دون تحلل او تعفن .مضادات الاكسده لا علاقة لها بمنع تكاثر البكتريا هى فقط ضرورية لوجود زيوت داخل التركيبه.
المواد الحافظه يتم اضافتها على البارد اى في درجة حرارة من 35 الى 40 وتكون نسبة الاضافه من 0.1% ل 1.5% طبقا لطبيعة المادة الحافظة المستخدمة وحسب ارشادات الشركة المصنعه .
اى منتج يحتوى في تركيبته الماء او يتم استعماله مع الماء لابد من استخدام مواد حافظة للمنتج لذا فالمواد الحافظة ليست خيار ولكنها ضرورة .
اى منتج لا يحتوى في تركيبته ماء ولا يتم استعماله مع الماء ليس بالضرورة اضافة مواد حافظة ولكن لابد من اضافة موانع اكسده.
السؤال الاهم هنا ازاى تختار نوع المادة الحافظة المناسبة لمنتجك ؟
دا سؤال الاجابه عليه صعبه جدا ومحتاج شرح وتفصيل بحاول اكتب عنه الليله او بكرة حسب الوقت


----------



## 83moris (24 فبراير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> 16 جنيه كيلو الجليسرين ايه الافترا ده عموما معظم الجليسرين اصله طبيعى لانه بيتم تصنيعه من الزيوت لانه ارخص وبيكون ناتج ثانوى في صناعة الزيوت والصابون .
> بولى سوربيتول بيتم تصنيعه من الجلوكوز لان السوربيتول منتج وسيط في انتاج الفركتوز من الجلوكوز .
> مفيش طريقه نظرية تقدر تفرق بيها لازم تحليل في معمل
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed sigma (13 نوفمبر 2014)

[جزاك الله خيرا​ _*ونرجوا المتابعه*_


----------



## hamo_smsm (13 نوفمبر 2014)

ارجو من حضراتكم تركيبة المانكير
الكحلى والاسلامى


----------



## mohamed sigma (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مموضوع ممتاز الله يبارك فيك
ونرجوا منك المتابعه
ولو وجد بعض التركيبات لل لوشن والكريم


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (26 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع قيم جدا شكرا للافاده:20:


----------

